# training NE of Baltimore?



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

Any recommendations? I have experience with some trainers in the area, but I'm open to suggestions as I haven't used any recently, don't know if they are good or bad anymore. Any training is fine, puppy, AKC obedience, agility, rally, schutzhund, herding, tracking, SAR, whatever. In the past, I've done AKC obed, agility, and rally. The Oriole dog training club is one I've been to, but it is a bit of a long trip down the beltway for me, and so I'd be interested in things north of the city, rather than fight that traffic to get to classes.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

this is on the west side of Baltimore
Misty Ridge Schutzhund Training: Obedience, Protection, Law Enforcement, Training

http://www.caninetrainingassociation.org/ I've done some basic obedience work with this group. Not sure how the drive would be.


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

Thanks, Misty Ridge and the Davidsonville one are both over an hours drive for me, a bit far for regular classes.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Isn't there a Schutzhund club in the Baltimore area??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

brookwoodgirl said:


> Any recommendations? I have experience with some trainers in the area, but I'm open to suggestions as I haven't used any recently, don't know if they are good or bad anymore. Any training is fine, puppy, AKC obedience, agility, rally, schutzhund, herding, tracking, SAR, whatever. In the past, I've done AKC obed, agility, and rally. The Oriole dog training club is one I've been to, but it is a bit of a long trip down the beltway for me, and so I'd be interested in things north of the city, rather than fight that traffic to get to classes.


P.U.P.S Obedience experience with AKC obedience and IPO. they are located in Columbia MD.

P.U.P.S Dog Obedience Training serving Maryland, Virginia, D.C.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mnm said:


> Isn't there a Schutzhund club in the Baltimore area??


There is a group that trains. It's not an official club


----------

